# .......meningitis ...:(



## emzlouize

my poor lil aidan has been in hospitl since thurday night with a sever water infection and they have jst discovered he has meningitis too, i thought things cudnt get any worse after mason died, how wrong cud i b xx


----------



## kirsty x

aww im so sorry, hope he gets better soon


----------



## clairebear

:hug: 

he he gets better soon x hopefully they caught it quicky x


----------



## Vicky2806

I have experience of meningitis its so scary am sending you big hugs and prayin everything goes ok. Big Hugs hunny be strong XXX :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## xtashax26

:hug: sending you lots of :hug: i hope he gets better soon hun x


----------



## Jemma_x

:hugs: aidans a little fighter hun, im sure he will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Bec L

Hope he'll be ok soon hun. :hugs:


----------



## tillymum

Sorry to hear this, hope little Aidan will recover quickly :hugs:


----------



## KKSARAH

Sorry to hear your news, hope he gets better soon xx


----------



## fifi83

:hugs: im so sorry to hear this my thoughts with you all, i hope aidan gets better soon xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh hun :( I am so so sorry thinking of you xxx


----------



## mummy_k

thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## LaserBump

So sorry to hear your little one is poorly. I hope he gets better soon, at least he's in a safe place with doctors that will make him better :)


----------



## maddiwatts19

:hugs: i hope he's better soon hun xx


----------



## SJK

hope hes better soon xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Aidan is a fighter I hope he gets well soon xxx


----------



## orange-sox

Oh sweetie :hugs: You are both in my thoughts and prayers, Mason will be watching over him and protecting his brother I'm sure of it xxx


----------



## expecting09

so sorry to hear it :hugs: hope he has a speedy recovery x


----------



## Waiting4Bump

So sorry to hear this hun..Hope Aidan is doing much better now! You're in my thoughts! xx


----------



## morri

Oh no. I hope everything gets alright https://media.ign.com/boardfaces/60.gif


----------



## Dona

Im thinking of you at this hard time. he is a little fighter...


----------



## FEDup1981

Poor thing, hes been through so much already. Hope he recovers soon xxx


----------



## mariucha77

Hope he gets well really soon!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm sorry hon, hope he gets better soon


----------



## keldac

has anybody heard an update yet??? Hope all is well x


----------



## Jemma_x

No not heard anything, really hope there ok.


----------



## MUMOF5

:hugs:Thinking of you, Im sure your little lads a fighter.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pimplebum

hope you and aidan are doing ok


----------



## bluebell

Hope Aidan gets better and is home again soon :hug:

xx


----------



## Frankie

hope hes ok x


----------



## FierceAngel

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BlackBerry25

I have been thinking about you guys, I really hope hes ok hun. :hugs:


----------



## xtashax26

has anyone heard any updates yet? i hope everythings ok, been thinking of them:hug:


----------



## Jemma_x

Has anyone heard anything lately?? Thinking of them:hugs:


----------



## snettyb

Hope Aidan is ok hun :hugs: thinking of you xx


----------



## Dona

Any news on Aiden?


----------



## coreysmummy

realy sorry to hear that.i hope he gets better very soon hun.xxxx


----------



## Erised

Old news already now too, but she did update in this thread a couple of days later:
Jst a lil update


----------

